# Eine  Frage zum Straight Power E10 400 Watt



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2014)

Hallo BeQuiet.

Ich habe eine Frage zum Straight Power E10 mit 400 Watt.
Laut euren Spezifikationen hat es drei Rails.
Nach einem Review sind es aber tatsächlich 4 Rails.
be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W - -The_Mask- - Userreviews - Tweakers
Was stimmt jetzt?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (11. Dezember 2014)

Das ist ja mal tatsächlich durchaus interessant.....


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab extra noch mal bei BeQuiet nachgeguckt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (11. Dezember 2014)

Das Review war aber auch gut versteckt, ich wollte eigentlich wissen wann die OCP anspringt und bin dann auf ner englischen Seite auf das Review gestoßen. Dort hat das Netzteil übrigens erst bei 500W abgeschaltet.


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2014)

Wenn das Netzteil 4 Rails hat wieso wird es dann als 3 Rail Netzteil vermarktet?
Damit die Leute das 500er Modell kaufen?
Oder hat die Marketing Abteilung geschlafen?
Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (12. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Damit die Leute das 500er Modell kaufen?



Hat bisher gut geklappt.^^


----------



## be quiet! Support (16. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

Die Netzteile der Modellreihe Straight Power verfügen in der Baureihe E10 über vier 12V Rails. Ausgenommen die 400 Watt Variante, diese verfügt über drei 12V Rails.

Ich habe das Review mal "überflogen" und konnte die Aussage, dass die 400 Watt Variante ebenfalls über vier 12V Rails verfügt leider nicht finden.

Im Eingang steht Triple / die Abbildungen der Verpackung zeigen ebenfalls nur drei Rails.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (16. Dezember 2014)

Steht ungefähr in der Mitte:
En elke 6+2 pins PEG connector heeft ook zijn eigen 12V rail, de ene heeft geel witte draden en de andere blauw gele draden. Deze verdeling is dus nog beter dan wat het label en de handleiding verteld! Met 18A per connector (of misschien wat meer maar dit moet je meten) zou je een enkele 12V rail nooit per ongeluk kunnen overbelasten maar bij kortsluiting beschermt dit wel de rest van de PC, wat veel minder het geval is bij een single rail voeding.

Nach diesem Bild:
http://tweakers.net/ext/f/J2B76WO98WV5L1LQ1AugJe5l/full.jpg


Er erwähnt das auch am Anfang in der Pro und Contra Liste, allerdings als Contra weil es eben nicht der Beschreibung entspricht.


----------



## be quiet! Support (16. Dezember 2014)

Danke für den Hinweis ich lasse das mal prüfen...

Gruß

Marco


----------



## FrozenPie (16. Dezember 2014)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis ich lasse das mal prüfen...



Wir warten alle gespannt wie die Flitzebögen


----------



## be quiet! Support (17. Dezember 2014)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Wir warten alle gespannt wie die Flitzebögen



Und wieder ist der Beitragszähler um einen Punkt gestiegen 

Ich bin da dran, aber gebt mir etwas Zeit.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2014)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Ich bin da dran, aber gebt mir etwas Zeit.



Keine Sorge. wir sind alle geduldig.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Dezember 2014)

Da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## FrozenPie (22. Dezember 2014)

Es ist so verdächtig still hier..


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (20. Januar 2015)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Ich bin da dran, aber gebt mir etwas Zeit.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Marco



Der letzte Post ist nun 'nen Monat rum und die Weihnachtsfeiertage und Neujahr hoffentlich gut überstanden... 
Wie sieht's denn aus?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (20. Januar 2015)

Wurde im Netzteilthread doch mal beantwortet, bei der ersten Charge wurde versehentlich die 4te Rail mit angeschlossen, das soll in Zukunft geändert werden. Vielleicht kann man das selber entsprechend umlöten.^^


----------

